# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الكويت >  |◄|◄قانون المصالح الكويتي►|►|

## هيثم الفقى

القانون الكويتي رقم 2 لسنة 1999 
في شأن الاعلان عن المصالح في اسهم شركات المساهمة

المادة 1


يجب على كل مساهم في شركة مساهمة مدرجة في سوق الكويت للاوراق المالية اخطار ادارة السوق ومجلس ادارة الشركة بكتاب مسجل بعلم الوصول عن كل مصلحة مباشرة او غير مباشرة تكون له في اسهم الشركة متى كانت مساهمته فيها تمثل خمسة بالمائة او اكثر من رأسمالها. كما يجب على الشركات المساهمة المدرجة في سوق الكويت للاوراق المالية ان تفصح عن اسماء مساهميها الذين تمثل نسبة مساهمتهم فيها خمسة بالمائة او اكثر من رأسمالها في أي وقت من الاوقات وكل تغيير يطرأ على هذه النسبة. 


المادة 2


تشمل مصلحة الشخص في اسهم الشركة المساهمة في تطبيق احكام هذا القانون ما يأتي : أ - المصلحة المشتركة مع آخرين في اسهم الشركة سواء كان ذلك عن طريق الملكية المشتركة للاسهم او غير ذلك. ب - المصلحة التي تنشأ عن أي اتفاق مع الغير يكون من شأنه ترتيب التزام او قيد على اطرافه فيما يتعلق بملكيتهم لاسهم الشركة او استعمال الحقوق المترتبة على ملكيتها. ج - المصلحة المترتبة على ارتباط الشخص في عقد شراء اسهم بالاجل او اتفاق تناول خيارات شراء اسهم. د - ما يكون للشخص من مصلحة قائمة تبلغ 20% من رأس مال أي جهة او شخص اعتباري آخر اذا كان ايهما يمتلك اسهما في الشركة. 


المادة 3


يتم الافصاح عن المصالح في المواعيد وبالوسائل التي يحددها سوق الكويت للاوراق المالية. وعلى ادارة السوق ان تعد سجلا يتضمن بيانا بما تتلقاه من اخطارات. ويكون لذوي الشأن حق الاطلاع على هذا السجل طبقا للشروط التي تضعها ادارة السوق. 


المادة 4


يتخذ سوق الكويت للاوراق المالية الاجراءات اللازمة للتحقق من صحة البيانات التي يتلقاها من شركات المساهمة او اصحاب المصلحة او الغير. وله في سبيل ذلك ان يطلب من الاشخاص او الجهات المعنية تزويده بأي بيانات يرى لزومها. ويجوز لكل ذي شأن ان يخطر ادارة السوق بأي مصالح قائمة من تلك التي كان يجب الافصاح عنها بمقتضى هذا القانون. وتعرض نتائج الاجراءات التي تتخذها ادارة السوق في هذا الشأن على لجنة السوق لاتخاذ ما تراه حيالها وفقا لاحكام هذا القانون. 


المادة 5


اذا اسفرت التحقيقات التي تجريها ادارة السوق عن وقوع مخالفة لاحكام هذا القانون او القرارات الصادرة بناء عليه استبعدت الاسهم محل المخالفة من النصاب اللازم لصحة انعقاد الجمعية العامة للشركة ومن التصويت على القرارات التي تتخدها لدورتين انتخابيتين. وعلى مدير السوق احالة المخالف الى لجنة التحكيم بالسوق التي يكون لها ان تقرر حرمانه او من ينوب عنه من الترشيح لعضوية مجلس ادارة الشركة لدورتين انتخابيتين. 


المادة 6


على الوزراء كل فيما يخصه تنفيذ هذا القانون. 

أمير الكويت جابر الاحمد الصباح

----------

